# Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Here she is


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what a pretty little thing!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Awfully pretty. I love silvers.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's a pretty girl. Congratulations on getting the poodle of your dreams!_


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, she is so sweet looking. I didn't realize you could tell their color so young in the blues and silvers. Now I see her face is silvery. The breeder told me you look at the shaved face to see the basic color they will eventually be. SO CUTE! I am glad you finally got the poodel of your dreams.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations - wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Such a cutie.

I also cannot get that song out of my head now!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love silver pups. Very pretty. :act-up:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! She is as cute as a button! I am so happy you got the puppy you've been dreaming of, and wish you many happy, healthy years together! I love the silvers too, and it is fascinating watching their transition over the weeks and months it takes for them to clear.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What an adorable little girl! Congratulations!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Gosh, she is growing so fast. She's already taller and heavier than my toy and she was the same size just 2 weeks ago


----------

